# maintenance and planting of a tomato vine



## andrearo.662 (Apr 15, 2009)

At the moment I am thinking about planting a tomato vine because I love tomatoes. Is it possible to use a plant pot for planting a tomato vine or is it unavoidable to have a patch because I have only a balcony? If it is possible to use a plant pot is there anything special to consider? When do I have to plant it? Has anyone suggestions for a very tasty sort? thx


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Use a decent size pot depending on the size of vine. Cherry tomatoes will grow from a smaller pot. Beefsteaks will need a big pot. Make sure you put a stick in the pot so you can train the vine. It'll want to climb. Bamboo sticks work best since they are semi water and rot proof but you can use anything that's stick like. If the vine does not want to climb the stick you can force it by gently tying it onto the vine with a little twine. 

For really big ones people use a cage. You can get them in plastic or green painted metal. These would work well in a giant pail or bucket. If the vine gets heavily loaded it'll collapse if the only thing holding it up is a stick. You can buy cages at the gardening place or you can make one. 

They all taste good but if you like them sweet cherry or any other small types are the way to go. Make sure you have lots of sun and keep the water level in the pot constant.
If you let the water level fluctuate they will split or tear from expanding and contracting too much. 

Buy a few basil plants and oregano and other herbs to eat with your tomatoes. 

Good luck!


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

We planted most of our tomatoes and peppers in buckets or 5 gallon pots. And they do and are doing wonderful. I will put a picture of it on here soon for you to see. And, we use cages for both.


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

andrearo.662 said:


> At the moment I am thinking about planting a tomato vine because I love tomatoes. Is it possible to use a plant pot for planting a tomato vine or is it unavoidable to have a patch because I have only a balcony? If it is possible to use a plant pot is there anything special to consider? When do I have to plant it? Has anyone suggestions for a very tasty sort? thx


Andrearo, I just updated my blog and if you want to see my tomatoes and peppers in pots, I put some pictures on there of it.....Kids Eat Free (And so does everyone else)


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice blog!


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Here in Western colorado, tomatoes in buckets does not work well, as they need lots of consistent water, and the heat simply dries them out too fast.
I will start them in buckets to get a headstart on the garden, but they will eventually get planted. Previous poster was correct in that tomatoes need
consistent even watering or they will split. Doesn't really hurt the maters, but they don't look all that tasty.
This year will be doing hanging tomatoes, I think I have read all I can on the subject and can make it productive.


----------

